# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Las abejas, la polinización, y las colmenas

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Abro este hilo con estos himenópteros de vital importancia para la agricultura y la vida en el planeta. En primer lugar os subo un enlace (Fundación de amigos de las abejas) que habla de la polinización y de los beneficios para la naturaleza. 

http://www.abejas.org/polinizacion/la_polinizacion.htm

Y a continuación os pongo una foto tomada el pasado sábado en la Serena, donde podéis ver unas colmenas, detrás el embalse de Zújar, y, al fondo, la presa de la Serena.



Espero que otros foreros podáis completar este hilo con fotos de abejas (yo voy a buscar entre mis ficheros a ver si encuentro alguna.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> 


Preciosa imagen Los terrines  :Smile: 

Ahora, la pregunta que cabe hacerse es la siguiente. ¿De donde demonios van a sacar el polen las abejas? Lo digo porque, como no lo saquen de las piedras en forma de cortados que pueblan el desierto de La Serena, no sé de donde narices van a sacar el polen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os voy a subir unas fotos en las que, además de colmenas, podéis ver la colonia de abejarucos que se encuentra junto a ellas. El abejaruco es un pequeño pájaro que se alimenta de abejas y avispas. Aquí están las fotos:













Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

De esos hay por aquí a patadas. Su sonido me encanta.
Pero no lo había visto nunca. Vaya baño de colores.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los terrines, yo me creía que no ibas a poder superarte, pero estas de los abejarucos son increíbles.
Pedazo de fotógrafo que tenemos en el foro.
Gracias Los Terrines.

----------


## REEGE

Impresionantes los Abejarucos... y no tan bonitos para los apicultores que ya sabéis les tienen unas ganas...jejeje
El ciclo de la vida!!!

----------


## ben-amar

Unas fotos preciosas de esas aves. Me encantan estas fotos.
Esta visto que nadie te puede ganar en este genero de fotografia, al menos aqui.
Muchisimas gracias.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas fotos de las colmenas de terrines el sábado; aunque no me pareció prudente acercarme mucho, se puede ver una nube de abejas junto a las colmenas:





Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Los Terrines... esas fotos a distancia, no te acerques ahí mucho que no queremos perder al mejor fotógrafo del foro.
Saludos artista.

----------


## ben-amar

No pasa nada por acercarse, siempre y cuando no las molestes. Mucho menos el tratar de quitarle la miel.
Yo he estado "castrando" abejas y me he puesto la mascara protectora, a veces, cuando ya he estado entre las colmenas.

Se le llama "castrar" al hecho de extraer la miel de las colmenas.

----------


## perdiguera

> No pasa nada por acercarse, siempre y cuando no las molestes. Mucho menos el tratar de quitarle la miel.
> Yo he estado "castrando" abejas y me he puesto la mascara protectora, a veces, cuando ya he estado entre las colmenas.
> 
> Se le llama "castrar" al hecho de extraer la miel de las colmenas.


Exactamente esto es lo que siempre me han dicho pero que nunca me he atrevido a comprobar.
La única vez que he manejado colmenas, mi suegro iba a cuerpo gentil y yo con traje. A él le picó una pero estaba como vacunado. Me dijo que no era normal que le picasen que debió ser algún movimiento brusco mío.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Yo he llegado a ver a gente extraer los panales y sin ningún tipo de protección, solamente el tío llevaba el botecillo ese de humo y como una espátula para apartar a las abejas de los panales, parecía mentira, pero verdad...

Si no las molestas ni les haces nada, puedes pasar cerca de las colmenas y no hay problemas, ellas están a lo suyo y generalmente no suele haber problemas, salvo que el día antes les hayan quitado los panales o hayan estado enreando con ellas, en cuyo caso, sí que pueden estar algo más "agresivas" los días posteriores a su manipulación, pero por lo demás, no hay de qué preocuparse.

De todas formas, lo más seguro es no acercarse a ellas y ya está.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Yo soy bastante precavido con estos animales; cuando tomé las fotos lo más cerca que estuve de las colmenas sería a unos 20 o 25 metros, y, la verdad, a mí no me molestaron ni lo más mínimo.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

El pasado domingo pude fotografiar unos abejarucos en vuelo cerca de unas colmenas en la Serena:







Un cordial saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Por aquí de camino al Fresnedas y al tener al lado de la carretera unas colmenas, se ven unos cuantos todas las mañanas.
El Apicultor no los puede ni ver!!!!! :Embarrassment:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os voy a subir algunas fotos del pasado fin de semana.

Antes de poner la primera, de un panal en una esparraguera (en estado ruinoso, por la época que es), os copio aquella fábula de Samaniego de la que hablamos Federico Lázaro y yo delante del panal:

 LAS MOSCAS

A un panal de rica miel
dos mil moscas acudieron,
que por golosas murieron
presas de patas en él.
Otra dentro de un pastel
enterró su golosina.
Así, si bien se examina,
los humanos corazones
perecen en las prisiones
del vicio que los domina. 

Y aquí, el panal:



hora, unas abejas que fotografié el viernes en un charco cercano a las colmenas (seguro que el termómetro marcaba entonces al sol mucho más de 45 grados):



Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

El viernes pude hacer unas fotos a las abejas en el mismo charco (debe de habe un manantial) que os puse hace tiempo; esta vez me acerqué bastante, y aquí tenéis las fotos, donde podéis ver las partículas verdes que hay en la superficie (ospongo algunos recortes, para ver si alguien las puede identificar):







El pequeño manantial estará a unos doscientos metros de las colmenas, y unos quinientos metros más allá está el embalse de Zújar.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Más que partículas, en el recorte más grande parecen piedritas verdes de esas que la gente compra para adornar jarrones o acuarios  :Big Grin:

----------


## Los terrines

> Más que partículas, en el recorte más grande parecen piedritas verdes de esas que la gente compra para adornar jarrones o acuarios


Sí que dan esa impresión, Federico, pero a mi me parece que estaban flotando sobre el agua, aunque tuve mis motivos para no acercarme a comprobarlo (había unos cientos de guardias de seguridad vigilando el pequeño embalse).

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Sí que dan esa impresión, Federico, pero a mi me parece que estaban flotando sobre el agua, aunque tuve mis motivos para no acercarme a comprobarlo (había unos cientos de guardias de seguridad vigilando el pequeño embalse).
> 
> Un cordial saludo a todos.


Como para robarles el agua...  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

Ahí debe haber algo más que agua para que haya tantas abejas.

----------


## Los terrines

> Ahí debe haber algo más que agua para que haya tantas abejas.


La verdad, José Manuel, es que yo no lo se; es posible que estuvieran con esas partículas verdes que se ven en la foto. Lo que sí hacía era mucho calor, y es el agua que tienen más cerca de su "casa".

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

No sé, parece una especie de limo. Yo lo he visto algunas veces y se forma como una especie de pasta en la superficie del agua, por lo que las abejas a lo mejor son capaces de sostenerse sin hundirse sobre esa capa de limo o lo que sea eso.

----------


## Los terrines

Pues hoy os subo las fotos de unas avispas que hice el domingo; en la primera me parece que la avispa ha cazado una hormiga o algo así:







Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Sí, y en la segunda parece que alguna avispada quiere robarle la comida...  :Big Grin: 

Buenas fotos  :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

No he visto nunca tantas abejas en un charco, la especie de la planta parece que es la típica lenteja de agua o Lemna.
Un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas fotos del pasado viernes; primero unos abejarucos, y después unas abejas en el mismo charco que las fotografié el año pasado:

















Y esto es todo por hoy, un cordial saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Hpy le toca el turno a las avispas; estas fotos las hice ayer en la orilla del Guadiana, a su paso por Badajoz:







Un saludo cordial.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

El día 24 de agosto pude fotografiar algunos abejarucos en vuelo; si os fijáis en las fotos, algunos llevan insectos en el pico:

















Un cordial saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas boches.

Os subo unas fotos que hice el pasado jueves 31 de octubre en el parque natural de Cornalvo, junto a la presa de Muelas:













Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------

eldelassetas (04-nov-2013),embalses al 100% (03-nov-2013),perdiguera (03-nov-2013)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os pongomunas fotos de un abejaruco del pasado día 18:











Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

sergi1907 (21-abr-2014),willi (21-abr-2014)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Esta foto de dos abejarucos la hice el pasado primero de mayo junto al río Zújar, en donde está el molino de el capellán:



Un cordial saludo.

----------

F. Lázaro (06-may-2015),frfmfrfm (05-may-2015),HUESITO (05-may-2015),Jonasino (04-may-2015)

----------

